# Converting #32 hand grinder to electric



## vt_fish02 (Oct 16, 2009)

Need some help converting my hand grinder to an electric grinder. I have an old washing machine motor rated at 1725 rpms and wired with a three-way standard electrical plug. The motor has a 3-4 inch pulley (can be removed) already attached. I was wondering if this would slow the grinder down if I attached a 12 inch pulley to the grinder? I have researched the design on http://www.sausagemania.com/grinder.html but didn't really want to go thru all the trouble of having two different belts, etc. Any help and pics would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Sometimer (Nov 2, 2006)

*RULES FOR FINDING PULLEY DIAMETERS AND SPEED*

1.To find the diameter of the driven pulley;diameter of motor pulley =7.50formula:motor speed (in rpm) =1,750RPM of driven pulley =1,0007.50x1,750/1,000=
2.To find the diameter of the driver pulley;diameter of driven pulley =30.50formula:RPM of driven pulley =535motor speed (in rpm) =1,75030.50x535/1,750=
3.To find the RPM of the driven pulley;diameter of motor pulley =6.75formula:motor speed (in rpm) =2,400diameter of driven pulley =30.506.75x2,400/30.50=
4.To find the RPM of the motor;diameter of driven pulley =13.13formula:RPM of driven pulley =1,000diameter of motor pulley =7.5013.13x1,000/7.50=
5.To find belt length;diameter of motor pulley =9.75formula:diameter of driven pulley =30.50distance between shafts =33.009.75+30.50/2*3.1416+66.00=
6.To find belt speed;diameter of motor pulley =7.50formula:diameter of driven pulley =13.13RPM of driven pulley =1,0003.1416*7.50*1,750/12=motor speed (in rpm) =1,750

Hope this helps some. You'll want to slow that grinder down, that's for sure. You don't need it turning 1725 rpm's. 400 - 500 rpm I think would be fine. I have a manual grinder attached to a gear-reducer motor, and that's about what I get out of it. Still not something you want to make a mistake and get your hand in, but also something that ain't gonna shoot meat into the next room!


----------



## Sometimer (Nov 2, 2006)

*The above didn't translate too well*

1.To find the diameter of the driven pulley;
diameter of motor pulley =7.50
motor speed (in rpm) =1,750
RPM of driven pulley =1,000
formula:7.50x1,750/1,000=

2.To find the diameter of the driver pulley;
diameter of driven pulley =30.50
RPM of driven pulley =535
motor speed (in rpm) =1,750
formula:30.50x535/1,750=

3.To find the RPM of the driven pulley;
diameter of motor pulley =6.75
motor speed (in rpm) =2,400
diameter of driven pulley =30.50formula:
6.75x2,400/30.50=

4.To find the RPM of the motor;
diameter of driven pulley =13.13
RPM of driven pulley =1,000
diameter of motor pulley =7.50
formula:13.13x1,000/7.50=

5.To find belt length;
diameter of motor pulley =9.75
diameter of driven pulley =30.50
distance between shafts =33.00
formula:9.75+30.50/(2*3.1416)+66.00=

6.To find belt speed;
diameter of motor pulley = 7.50 
diameter of driven pulley = 13.13 
RPM of driven pulley = 1,000
motor speed (in rpm) = 1,750 
formula: 3.1416 * 7.50 * 1,750 / 12 =

Hope this helps some. You'll want to slow that grinder down, that's for sure. You don't need it turning 1725 rpm's. 400 - 500 rpm I think would be fine. I have a manual grinder attached to a gear-reducer motor, and that's about what I get out of it. Still not something you want to make a mistake and get your hand in, but also something that ain't gonna shoot meat into the next room!

Sorry if this doesn't post correctly. I'm trying to cut-n-paste from an Excel sheet. If anyone wants the formulas in Excel format, PM me.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Go to alliedkenco.com and they already have everything you need for the transformation, with the exception of the motor. I don't think a washing machine has the power you need, but you never know.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

x2 gator
you can use 30 x 1 ratio
when its running you can grind a deer in 15-20 min.


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

I agree about Allied Kenco, they will help you with all your questions.
My wife is willing to go over there for me to keep me from going over there.
I would be gone all day and spend way to much money !!!!


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

x4///allied kenco..


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

Be careful, washing machine motors are two motors in one. The high torque motor comes on when speed slows below a certain speed. I just wanted you to be aware that as it gets slower, the torque will pick up all of a sudden.


----------



## DmaxRojo (Aug 19, 2005)

*similar model*

I have pretty much exactly what you're describing. It's about 30 years old or so. I think ours is a 20something grinder instead of the 32. You gotta keep the plates surfaced and the blades sharp or it would start grunting on low speed with the pork. But, that could be due to the age and abuse it's taken over that past 3 decades. I can get some dimensions and pictures, but it will be a couple weeks as it is located in Victoria.


----------

